# New KB feature: KB Books



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We have prepared a new feature, called KB Books, that helps you find books by KindleBoards authors.

You can filter by genre, and sort by title and author.

The page includes special features for the books, including:
- buying links at Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk, and other outlets like B&N, Smashwords, etc.
- links to the book's KB Book profile, book discussion thread, author website, and video trailers
- links to online samples

Thanks to the mods, and to Jeff, for the help in testing the beta version of this.

Here's the page; check it out! And please provide any feedback in this thread. Thanks!

http://www.kboards.com/books

​
*FAQ*

*General questions*

*Why does the Author sort do it by first name? Can I sort by last name?* Right now we're only able to sort by the whole author field, which means sorting by first name. It's a limitation of how we're querying Amazon's database for that info. We will look into providing a sort by last name in some future Version 2.

*Author questions*

*How do I get my book to appear in this list?* All you need to do is customize the KB Book Profile page for your book.

To do that, go to your book's profile page, scroll to the bottom and click the Author Control Panel link. From there, you can customize your book's profile. Once you save that, your book should appear in the KB Books page. The URL for your profile page is http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXX, where you replace those X's with your book's ASIN.

*My book doesn't show up when I search by genre.* Ensure that your Book Profile displays the genre for your book. If not, use the author control panel to set the genre. As noted above, you get to the author control panel through your book's profile page. The URL for your profile page is http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXX, where you replace those X's with your book's ASIN.

*My KB book page returns an error indicating that the ASIN is valid but that Amazon is not returning any data.* Sorry, there is no workaround for this. It happens for some books that are not available through automated queries from Amazon's database.

*The text within the product description in my book page is repeated.* This is a quirk that can occur; we're still tracking down the source of it and seeking to resolve it.

*I have other questions about the Book Profile page / Author Control Panel.* Head to this thread, which has a FAQ specifically for the Book Profile page. And if you still have questions, you can post them in that thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking good, Harvey.

As far as the sort by author's name thing, Amazon sometimes sorts by first name and sometimes by last name. It's very disconcerting. At least you're consistent.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Looks great, Harvey thx!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looking good, Harvey.
> 
> As far as the sort by author's name thing, Amazon sometimes sorts by first name and sometimes by last name. It's very disconcerting. At least you're consistent.


 Thanks, Gertie!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Would this be something that could be in the page header?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a terrific new feature for authors. Thank you for all your hard work, Harvey.

Authors, the genres in the "Master List of Kindleboards Authors" are currently in the process of being redirected to KB Books. It will take several more hours to complete. The Master List by Genre links now point to KB Books.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This looks pretty awesome I have to say. I like that I can see the cover, part of the blurb and the other stuff all one one page. Now authors need to get their books in there, I didn't see many in there yet under Romance, and I know there are more where those came from  

I guess this also shows how important a short and to the point blurb is as it shows the first part of it. 

Fantastic job Harvey. And I also want to thank Jeff for keeping the former way of looking for KB authors going the way it did. I had used the thread link method many times and this new page makes it even easier.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love it!  As an author, do I have to do anything to be mentioned there or is it kind of an automatic thing?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

balaspa said:


> I love it! As an author, do I have to do anything to be mentioned there or is it kind of an automatic thing?


Thank you! Signing up happens automatically - when you customize the KB Book Profile for your book(s). Click the "help" link on the KB Books page for more info!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

intinst said:


> Would this be something that could be in the page header?


Yes - will be added to our menu headers shortly (later today). Thanks, intinst.



mistyd107 said:


> Looks great, Harvey thx!!


Thank you!



Atunah said:


> This looks pretty awesome I have to say. I like that I can see the cover, part of the blurb and the other stuff all one one page. Now authors need to get their books in there, I didn't see many in there yet under Romance, and I know there are more where those came from
> 
> I guess this also shows how important a short and to the point blurb is as it shows the first part of it.
> 
> Fantastic job Harvey. And I also want to thank Jeff for keeping the former way of looking for KB authors going the way it did. I had used the thread link method many times and this new page makes it even easier.


Thanks, Atunah. There are about 1,000 books in there now but some KB authors haven't set up their genres yet. I expect more results will be appearing in genre searches over the next few days!


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, this looks excellent.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love it, Harvey!!!

Thank you for all of the work that went into making this possible


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

That is very helpful
I did notice that, for example, when I selected the Genre as Sci-Fi, some books were listed multiple times. Might be an issue with the tagging


----------



## Kerry Greene (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks great! It's fun to browse around and see all the variety!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> That is very helpful
> I did notice that, for example, when I selected the Genre as Sci-Fi, some books were listed multiple times. Might be an issue with the tagging


Thank you.
Can you re-produce that symptom? I'd like to check into it, but haven't seen that occurring. Can you tell me a bit more about where you found that? Thanks!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

For me, when I choose the genre as science fiction,and sort by author,  on Page 2 "Ducks and Universes" shows up twice. There were others too. Could be my browser, I'm using Chrome. I don't know how to post a screenshot on here.....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Ah - thank you very much. It looks like that's an instance where an author has a Book Profile for the Kindle edition of his book as well as the print version. 

Hmm. Will have to think about how I might be able to filter that. 

Thanks again for the heads up on it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

no problem   

I like it, I've already snagged samples of a few books I hadn't noticed before


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Many thanks for all of the effort in pulling this together!!!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I hadn't looked at my book profile pages before, but this made me make the effort - You've made it so easy for us! Thanks so much, Harvey,


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey. This is awesome.

Sharon


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind comments. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments. I appreciate the feedback!


You've been blogged.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks like I have some work to do in my profile!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

NogDog said:


> You've been blogged.


We made the NogDogBlog! Thanks!

http://www.ebookworm.us/2011/08/29/for-indie-author-fans-kb-books/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I see this as a huge service to help our members to find books! Thanks, Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second Betsy -- what a great feature for our member-_readers_.


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with everyone else here.  Great idea for everyone.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for setting this up, Harvey. Much appreciated.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

This is pretty fantastic. Brand new toy to play with...

Thanks!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is wonderful! I updated my profile, so it should be all ready to go.

Thank you so much for this and for all you do for the KB authors.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've received several comments that have helped resolve a few bugs that have shown themselves, and I've added a "genre" for blogs after receiving a suggestion about that. 

Thank you very much for the great feedback.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Harvey this is GREAT!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I've been browsing....loving it!

Betsy


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for setting this up, it looks excellent.  I've added my collection of short stories.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I've added mine. Boy, I take some time off from promoting, and I find lots of new stuff on KB.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks all! Our list of KB books is growing, we're now up to 1,117 offerings from our KB authors.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, this is beautiful, Harvey. Thanks!


----------



## Dianna Hardy (Aug 9, 2011)

Great stuff! I've FB'd it and tweeted it! Thanks


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

It looks great, Harvey. Thanks.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looking good, Harvey.
> 
> As far as the sort by author's name thing, Amazon sometimes sorts by first name and sometimes by last name. It's very disconcerting. At least you're consistent.


Thanks Harvey for helping me get onto the Author Master List.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looking good, Harvey.
> 
> As far as the sort by author's name thing, Amazon sometimes sorts by first name and sometimes by last name. It's very disconcerting. At least you're consistent.


First name is good, consistent is better. Thanks, Harvey. I've Tweeted the site (featuring my books, of course, but they'll get the idea.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Harvey. It was so easy to set it up.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all!

I had a request for some enhancements: the addition of a Facebook "Like" button, and to have the Next Page and Previous Page buttons available at the top as well as as the bottom of the page.

Those are both in place now.

http://www.kboards.com/books


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you make it so time stops when I log on so I don't waste so much of it?


----------



## Kristine Cayne (Aug 16, 2011)

Love this! It's a wonderful tool for readers and writers alike. Thank you  

~Kristine


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Harvey said:


> We have prepared a new feature, called KB Books, that helps you find books by KindleBoards authors.
> 
> You can filter by genre, and sort by title and author.
> 
> ...


It looks great...but how can I get my books listed?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> It looks great...but how can I get my books listed?


Copied from the post you quoted above:

*How do I get my book to appear in this list? *All you need to do is customize the KB Book Profile page for your book.

To do that, go to your book's profile page, scroll to the bottom and click the Author Control Panel link. From there, you can customize your book's profile. Once you save that, your book should appear in the KB Books page. The URL for your profile page is http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXXXX, where you replace those X's with your book's ASIN.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I had a request for some enhancements: the addition of a Facebook "Like" button, and to have the Next Page and Previous Page buttons available at the top as well as as the bottom of the page.
> 
> ...


Worthwhile additions. I shall pop over and use both, especially the FB button. As always, the devil is in the details. Thanks again, Harvey, for a super tool.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Wow, this is really awesome.


----------



## Kristine Cayne (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it possible to get my blog to show up under blogs even if I don't have any books published yet?

~Kristine


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristine Cayne said:


> Is it possible to get my blog to show up under blogs even if I don't have any books published yet?
> 
> ~Kristine


I would suggest that any further questions regarding authorial inclusion should be addressed to Harvey directly via PM, or maybe through the Profile Page thread in the Cafe. There are links to relevant threads in the 'sticky' post for Author tips at the top of the Cafe.


----------



## JaimeRae (Apr 19, 2011)

How do I get my book on this list? I haven't found it so far. 
It's a historical romance, "Perpetual Love"


----------

